# Looking for compat/linux/common...where is it?



## Eponasoft (Jan 21, 2010)

One would figure that installing the linux layer would install this subdirectory, but it is not present. I've googled for this and searched the forum here with no luck thus far. So...how do I get this? This directory contains important header files I need to port a program.

For the record, I'm still using FreeBSD 7.2, and the port I built was linux_base-fc4 after doing a portsnap yesterday.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2010)

FWIW I don't have a /compat/linux/common either. I'm running linux_base-f10 on 8-STABLE. Everything works like a charm.

AFAIK there is no /common directory on Linux either. Are you sure the headers are supposed to be there?


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes. The header I looking for in particular is compat/linux/common/linux_cdrom.h. If this exists somewhere else, then that would be fine too, as long as itÂ´s the header I after. There are a couple of other headers I need as well, but they should be in with that one.


----------



## adamk (Jan 21, 2010)

FYI, linux_cdrom.h doesn't exist on any of the linux boxes I just checked.  There is no /common directory, either.


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesnÂ´t exist in linux. ItÂ´s part of linux compatibility in FreeBSD. In Linux, itÂ´s simply called cdrom.h.


----------



## adamk (Jan 21, 2010)

Except that it doesn't appear to be part of linux compatibility in FreeBSD   It's not present on any of my FreeBSD boxes, either.  A quick search on google suggests it's actually part of the NetBSD and/or OpenBSD linux compatibility packages:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=linux_cdrom.h&aq=f&aql=&aqi=g-sx10&oq=

Adam


----------



## Eponasoft (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrm...odd. I saw a site during my search that indicated that it was indeed a part of the FreeBSD linux compatibility, and was indicated in helping to port linux software, as the person in question was doing just that (some archaic program for playing videos I believe). Well then, this is a major problem. I suppose it needs to be added then...perhaps I can help with this.


----------

